# Forum Member SpikeC



## Burl Source (Jul 25, 2012)

I saw this and it made me think of forum member SpikeC. 
I checked, and it wasn't him.


----------



## Burl Source (Jul 25, 2012)

Looks like nobody is going to touch this one.
It was meant as good natured teasing toward Spike.


----------



## kalaeb (Jul 25, 2012)

Lol, I saw it, but opted to remain neutral.


----------



## Deckhand (Jul 25, 2012)

Doubt anyone took it wrong.


----------



## SpikeC (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm offended by the car model! What the heck kinda car is that, anyway??


----------



## knyfeknerd (Jul 25, 2012)

SpikeC said:


> I'm offended by the car model! What the heck kinda car is that, anyway??



MINI VAN !


----------



## Burl Source (Jul 25, 2012)

SpikeC said:


> I'm offended by the car model! What the heck kinda car is that, anyway??


The people who were driving the van were real friendly.
But I think they spent all of their car budget on tattoos. 
Most of their visible skin had ink, but it was all very well done. 

Now if those stickers had been on a Harley, there would have been no doubt it was Spike.


----------



## SpikeC (Jul 25, 2012)

OK, NOW I'm offended! I have a BMW R1100S and a '65 Triumph 500, thankyouverymuch!


----------



## markenki (Jul 25, 2012)

SpikeC said:


> OK, NOW I'm offended! I have a BMW R1100S and a '65 Triumph 500, thankyouverymuch!


Nice. 
My brother rides a BMW as well, and he used to ride a (newer) Triumph.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Jul 25, 2012)

SpikeC said:


> OK, NOW I'm offended! I have a BMW R1100S and a '65 Triumph 500, thankyouverymuch!


Lol you guys are HI-larious!!! BTW I wanna see some pics of those bikes.


----------



## brainsausage (Jul 26, 2012)

knyfeknerd said:


> Lol you guys are HI-larious!!! BTW I wanna see some pics of those bikes.



+1 especially the triumph.


----------



## Burl Source (Jul 26, 2012)

SpikeC said:


> OK, NOW I'm offended! I have a BMW R1100S and a '65 Triumph 500, thankyouverymuch!


Something like this?


----------



## kalaeb (Jul 26, 2012)

:rofl2:


----------



## Lucretia (Jul 26, 2012)

Reminds me of Mr. Garrison's bike on South Park.


----------



## Justin0505 (Jul 26, 2012)

SpikeC said:


> OK, NOW I'm offended! I have a BMW R1100S and a '65 Triumph 500, thankyouverymuch!



So then whats the mini van for? Bringing the triumph home when it break
s dow... eerr... "ceases to proceed" ?


----------



## SpikeC (Jul 26, 2012)

What mini van?


----------



## Justin0505 (Jul 26, 2012)

The one in the picture.


----------



## SpikeC (Jul 26, 2012)

Not mine!!


----------



## Namaxy (Jul 26, 2012)

You named your mini-van 'Not mine'?? :moon:


----------



## Crothcipt (Jul 30, 2012)

OMG I laughed so hard I almost fell out of my chair.


----------

